# 1991 big bear, NO SPARK



## katt68 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey,
trying to sort out my dads 91, 350 big bear,4x4
i have no spark
no 12v to the orange wire at the ignition coil.
I put in a new pick up coil in the stator...
Still nothing.....
Ideas...?
Checks?


----------

